# My Mobile Workshop



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

A work in progress for 15 years, it is always changing. I had it sanded and painted and had the rack put on top.
The ramps are for my lift stand for my Dewalt miter saw. I can haul 16' on top and 4x8 sheets inside.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That is really a nice trailer


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fire that looks well organized , nice setup. That rack on top is a great idea , I've actually never seen that done before


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I always dreamed of my van being that well organized. Never happened.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice setup Fire.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's nearly as big as my shed.....LOL.

[better laid out, though].


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Clay, that looks really cool and well thought-out. There is a remodeling contractor in my general area that has a truck (the size of a UPS delivery truck) that he has outfitted on the interior with workbenches and power tools. Most of his hand tools are hanging on magnetic hangers to stay-put while he is driving. He has a lot of lumber storage area on the interior - but not on top. Since he is a "one man show", he has a lot of available space that is super well organized.


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow! You are way too organized...impressive. I can't even find a pencil on my desk! You don't want to know what the shop looks like. What a great paint job. Looks very appealing and professional. So in the fifteen years you have developed this wonderful trailer, just what is in the drawer titled "JOB STUFF"?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice looking trailer. Now I ask myself, why did I sell mine when I got out of photography?
I could use it today to deliver stuff to the job site. We had a boatload of rain/thunderstorms overnight with more coming all the way through the weekend.

Note: My trailer was similar to yours in size - Haulmark 6x12 foot with barn doors and a side door.

Actually, I don't have any place to keep it here at the house. It was stored at a photog friends house and we used it to set up and sell photos at softball tournaments. Never in a million years did I think I would need it to tote cabinets around. :cray:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The guy that put on a new roof for me a few years back had a trailer somewhat similarly set up, minus the roof rack, and not near as well organized. He's a general handyman, not just a roofer, and good, he did an outstanding job on my roof. I've wondered for years why more contractors and such don't use trailers, rather than putting all their tools and such in a van, or in a pickup truck with a shell; because if they have engine problems or something, their whole rig, including tools, is grounded until repaired, which means they could be losing days of work. With a trailer, you could even rent a replacement truck that same day to pull it until your rig is repaired, minimum down time. That only makes sense to me.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nicely done and well organized. The older I get the more I realize being organized makes tasks go easier and faster.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lawseeker said:


> Wow! You are way too organized...impressive. I can't even find a pencil on my desk! You don't want to know what the shop looks like. What a great paint job. Looks very appealing and professional. So in the fifteen years you have developed this wonderful trailer, just what is in the drawer titled "JOB STUFF"?


 When I am on a job and have to take something apart and know it will be a while before I get to work on it again for some reason. 
Things from the job go in that drawer so hopefully I can find them again. LOL
When other people work with me and ask where something is I say in the drawer labled so and so, right or left side etc. 
I hate looking for stuff and I carry a lot of stuff to saves trips to the store when working.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

JOAT said:


> The guy that put on a new roof for me a few years back had a trailer somewhat similarly set up, minus the roof rack, and not near as well organized. He's a general handyman, not just a roofer, and good, he did an outstanding job on my roof. I've wondered for years why more contractors and such don't use trailers, rather than putting all their tools and such in a van, or in a pickup truck with a shell; because if they have engine problems or something, their whole rig, including tools, is grounded until repaired, which means they could be losing days of work. With a trailer, you could even rent a replacement truck that same day to pull it until your rig is repaired, minimum down time. That only makes sense to me.


 Plus a trailer is cheaper to insure and you can leave it on site for runs to the store. I should have added that top rack years ago. Saves having to make two trips to get material on side. 
I have a 10' utility that I had him put a rack on also. Hard to haul 16' material, and long ladders with out a rack.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Clay
I envy anyone so organized. Ours is a larger tandem axel and it has so much stuff in it you can't hardly walk in it or find anything - kind of like Ragu spaghetti sauce - it's in there !
We do so many things that we need to have a large amount of different tools.
Dennis


----------



## rcoups (Nov 16, 2014)

wow, what a neat rig. Must save you a lot of trips to the lumber yard/hardware store.


----------

